# New to your forum



## jason_mazzy (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning, it is a pleasure to post. This forum comes up when I type in a search for something on google and I find it is usually answered here. Peptides have been an interest to me and when doing research this forum popped up over and over again. Mostly I have been lurking here but I was prompted to register and that is what I finally did. I was quite hesitant to sign up because I did the whole BB-Boards thing YEARS ago and I know one thing, when you have a ship-load of alpha males in one place things go crazy quick. One day you are their best friend next thing you are the enemy, then back and forth and it is ridiculous.  So I decided perhaps I could be more of a silent taker and occasional poster, what I mean is I will use the board to gain knowledge about peptides and will try to contribute but only in ways I hope have NO chance of starting some sort of flame war. I am sure I will fail but if I can keep the hits tighter than the misses I should be ok. I wish you all well and cheers to a productive future.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2013)

jason_mazzy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## Sherk (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to imf


----------



## poppa_cracker (Sep 9, 2013)

welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!
*_


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 9, 2013)

thank you for the regards.


----------



## brazey (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Dath (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to imf


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome and maintain low profile with educated posts and you will kick butt....... Glad to have you here....


----------



## kboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome a board..


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------

